# QC inspection



## chloe4356 (Oct 26, 2008)

We are thinking about moving to canada next year. My partner could possibly get a transfer through work. Failing that, are there many QC inspection jobs in Canada? He works on Gas turbines at the minute. Although he has no degree, not required here. He has years of experience and is in a superviser role at the minute. He also has the SVQ III and some other certificate's.
Any advice appreciated


----------



## pittysplace (Oct 29, 2008)

do you have children, where abouts in canada are you thuinking about going????? i will ask my brother who lives in edmonton if there are many jobs in that field, do you work??


----------



## chloe4356 (Oct 26, 2008)

Hi,
That would be great thanks. Yes, we have 2 small children. I would be working P/T in admin/customer service.


----------



## pittysplace (Oct 29, 2008)

where abouts in canada are you planning on living, how old are your two kiddies???


----------



## chloe4356 (Oct 26, 2008)

We are hoping to live in Calgary. Our children are 1 and 4


----------

